# Want to develop on a Droid Bionic for FREE?



## b16

*Who do you want this Droid Bionic to go to?*​
RevNumbers 49435.11%JBirdVegas 60.43%x13thAngelx 141.00%deVorteX 181.28%Framework43 49435.11%AceoYame 151.07%Joelz9614 60.43%syaoran12 16211.51%DroidXChat 775.47%nitroglycerine331218.60%


----------



## b16

Of course you do! Thats what this place is all about! We have a very generous offer from user "Mavrick987" that will be donating one with the following:



[*](1) Droid Bionic
[*](1) Charger and cable.
[*](1) Extended battery.
[*](1) Extended battery cover.

View attachment 3657


Make sure to follow Mavrick987 on Twitter

*RULES:*


Must have ROM's/Mods/etc posted on RootzWiki
Must be following RootzWiki on Twitter
Must be able to develop on the phone when received.
Cannot already own a Droid Bionic
Must have fun when doing this!
Make sure to post some links to your work for people to see prior to the vote!


*WHEN?*

Sunday October 9th 2011 we will open a poll for the top 10 developers and we will choose on October 11th 2011 who will win the Droid Bionic.

Phone is in MINT condition so we will have pics soon for you to enjoy and drool over!

At first we wanted the top 5 but the group of developers that got in here and entered is just too hard to narrow down.


----------



## deVorteX

This would be awesome. You can put my name in the hat of developers..

Edit:
Link to my vortex thread http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4948-ROM-DROID-X-Vortex-Beta-2.5

Also done some themes for older liberty versions and apex versions. Main theme was called Radio Active if anyone remembers.


----------



## ECOTOX

Would love to work on this =3....and i Really need to update my Rootz pages...will do ASAP

here is a couple of my works

NS4G Kernel http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7200-Kernel-CM7-1.3ghz-DragonMODz-10-6-11-10-00pm&highlight=

Vibrant Kernel http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?732-Kernel-2.2-1.3ghz-DragonMODz-Nightly-3(Smartass-Scary-)-8-26-2011-1-40pm&highlight=

Would love to do more but cant afford new devices =/

it ok, I know I'm screwed for the poll cause like 3 people know of me XD


----------



## DRod2169

Would love to do this as well.. wouldn't mind resurrecting the rubiX series. As one of the first to remove (not fully, meaning not aosp, but a damn good amount) of blur, it would be fun to work on this phone.

Kernels for tbolt: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?14-KERNEL-BFS-CFS-OMFGB-Kernel-9-16-2011-AOSP

(Don't hate me, but it's way outdated so I didn't post it here) rubiX for the Droid X: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/drod2169-x/129313-rubix-focused-2-0-1-updated.html


----------



## RevNumbers

I'll put my name in the hat 

All the work I've done is here on rootz, I work on CM7 and Liquid

Rev


----------



## iceandfire

I'm all in!

Kernel for Nexus S 4G
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7175-KERNEL-Apocalypse-Talon-v1.0

Kernel for Nexus S
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7100-KERNEL-Apocalypse-Talon-v1.0

Rom for Nexus S
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?919-ROM-iceandfire-v1.3-RC1-(24-09-11)-*IceCream-Sandwich-love*

Rom for NS 4G
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2790-ROM-iceandfire-v1.0-RC1-(24.9.11)

Rom for Milestone
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2618-ROM-iceandfire-v3.2-(24-Sept-2011)-*IceCream-Sandwich-love*

Rom for G2/Desire Z
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?920-ROM-12-8-11-IceandFire-2.1-Beta1


----------



## x13thangelx

Would love to get my hands on a bionic.

My work for the Droid 2 Global:
AngelRom
HeXen
Co-Maintainer of CM4D2G with RevNumbers
Deodex for 4.5.606
Droid Pro:
ApeX Port


----------



## nitroglycerine33

I am looking for a bionic so I might as well give this a shot. 
Here is what I am working on currently:
Droid X2: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2351-ROM-GB-Eclipse-v1.0-(10-06-11)

Old Phone:
Droid Charge: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?883-ROM-EE4-07-28-11-Eclipse-v1.3.1&p=14772#post14772


----------



## aceoyame

Sign me up! I want a new phone to work on because I am bored of my D2G.... Below you will see I have many roms to my name. I wish to work on the bionic as well because we have LTE here, I have VZW service aaaand I am tired of doing my development on my primary phone. I would slow down development on the D2G and start immediately for the Bionic. Lastly, I am a recognized developer on both XDA developers and here.

Here is my work (in no particular order)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...3-(Needs-.606-or-.607-Gingerbread-installed!) (MIUI D2G)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2356-CM-7-Barebones-Periodically-updated-V4 (CM Barebones D2G)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3546-DEV_THREAD-Droid-2-Global-CM7-with-Gingerbread-Leak-Kernel (One of the developers for CM D2G)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...GB-2.3.4-Stock-blur-Releasing-soon!(Milestone 2 Blur for D2G -WIP)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4480-Ubuntu-for-Droid-2-D2G (Ubuntu for D2G -WIP)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6157-Droid-2-MIUI-1.9.23 (MIUI D2)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1003022 (AOSP Barebones Huawei U8150)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=821037 (CM 6.1 Barebones HTC Kaiser)
Also I have a planned a sense rom for the D2G as well.


----------



## Framework43

Sounds cool 

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5628-ROM-9.16.11-MIUI.us-OFFICIAL-MIUI4DX-1.9.16.1-for-GB-Kernel-FIXED]MIUI4DX/D2
Initial Builds of OMFGB for DX, some other stuff as well.(too lazy to list xD)
Working on some LG Revolution stuffs, and fixing up MIUI for automatic builds 

Bionic would be very cool to work with.


----------



## bigdog357

ok ok calm down guys i got this,i mean after all i do no how to sbf my phone now so im locked in,im sure im gonna win this droid,after all id be willig to post and share wallpapers with u all from my new droid...ok im just having fun,but on a serious note good luck to all who enter...woot woot...


----------



## liquidzgrl

If you do a Running poll of all devs eligible please include liquid0624 and me liquidzgrl to the list of developers. I have a Rom posted here and liquid has many as most already know. thank you good luck to all


----------



## Mavrick987

Good Luck to all the Devs - I'm here to support your work and I appreciate everything you do for the community!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Kejar31

While I already have a Bionic I do have an option on who should get it 

1.. Saroyan12 cause he my partner and a member of team Liberty.. him having a phone would help bring some really cool stuff to the Bionic as he is a smali guru
2.. Drod2169 cause this guy needs to get back up and start working on Rubix again 
3.. Imoseyon if we need some help breaking the second init this it your man


----------



## aceoyame

I am gonna be honest, people shouldn't be nominating people just because they think they should have a phone. If they were interested they would come in here looking and ask for it.


----------



## adamthecashew

I would really enjoy a Bionic!
I am currently on team Liberty with Kejar31 and JRummy.
I have already made working reboot & recovery options in the extended power menu. (yes recovery boots into cwm!)

I have been doing smali edits for GummyCharged FE & GummyCharged GBE
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3873-ROM-EE4-CWM-GummyCharged-FE-2.0-8-26-11
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6634-ROM-EP1W-CWM-GummyCharged-GBE-2.0-9-28-2011

It is really a pain to have others test and flash my changes on Liberty, and could defiantly get some working mods out a lot quicker with my own!


----------



## Mavrick987

Their are too many great devs out there! This is why I cannot on my own choose just one person! Rootzwiki will create a poll and the winner will be decided that [email protected] your alphas run amazing on my Bionic now, I would run th3orys but I am not a fan of blur....but the fate is in the community!


----------



## chingy51o

Add me in as well, getting tired of the bolt

Here's some of my work

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1867-ROM-MikRoms-Gingeritis-3D-v1.0-10-4-11-RootzWiki-Edition!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...te-v1.0-Beta-III-9-26-11-Sense-3.5-Vigor-Port!


----------



## Berzerker

chingy51o said:


> Add me in as well, getting tired of the bolt
> 
> Here's some of my work
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1867-ROM-MikRoms-Gingeritis-3D-v1.0-10-4-11-RootzWiki-Edition!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...te-v1.0-Beta-III-9-26-11-Sense-3.5-Vigor-Port!


Nice stuff man!

If you want to choose me instead, I'll kang stuff better, promise.


----------



## Joey_UFC

lolololol


----------



## joelz9614

sign me up

im not very faimiliar with moto's ui more familiar with htc sense but i can learn 

Here's my work  
some of them i dont support anymore

warm 2.3 [my team's rom]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6962-ROM-Warm-TwoPointThree-BETA-NIGHTLIES-Always-Brilliant!

first sense 3.5 port for evo 3d
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ed-Runnymede-v1-FirstSense3.5-D-Sept.30-2.3.5

My droid incredible roms/ports
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5326-ROM-RuNNy-ReVoLuTIoN-3D-First-V2-Oct5-2.3.5-Sense-3.5
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4916-ROM-AcE-ReVoLuTIoN-3D-RLS1-Sept.12-2.3.5-Sense-3.0
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3289-ROM-RLS2-8-10-2011-Shooter-ReWiND-3D-2.3.3-Sense-3.0
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3296-Uber-Z™RLS3-Froyo-2.2-Sense-2.0
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ngerSense-Port™B1-Gingerbread-2.3.3-Sense-2.1
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3294-ROM-JULY-8-ShIft-REwInD-RLS1-2.3.3-SENSE-2.1-3.0
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3292-ROM-JULY-2-KINgDoM-REwInD-SeNseleSS-3D-RLS1-2.3.3-SENSE-3.0
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3291-AUG-12-IncBlur-V0.3-2.3.3-Motoblur
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3290-ROM-A1-8-15-2011-Sensation-ReWiND-3D-2.3.4-Sense-3.0

collabo droid incredible roms
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-Bliss-Sense-3.5-for-Incredible-(B1-link-up!)

evo 4g roms
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3293-ROM-RLS2.5-8-05-11-KInGdOm-ReWiND-3D-2.3.3-Sense-3.0

collabo rom available through 8 HTC devices 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4234-ROM-Synergy-RLS1-8-5-11-Now-With-Warm-Sprinkles!

evo 3d roms/ports
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5798-BETA-ROM-Bliss-3.5-Port-Sept.20-2.3.4
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2281-ROM-ShooTeR-ReVoLuTIoN-3D-v1-Aug.-2.3.4-Sense-3.0
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3300-ROM-WIP-ALPHA-AOSP-Gingerbread-2.3.5-Stock-Android
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4182-ROM-DoUbleshot-ReVoLuTIoN-3D-B1-Aug.30-2.3.4-Sense-3.0


----------



## Joey_UFC

#Winning


----------



## actngrezy

I also would love to develop for the bionic. I started and develop project elite for the og droid and also kernels for the droid. Thank you for the people and Rootz who even make these opportunities possible. It really helps bring the community together and further development for all. Whoever does win this I would hope will support the users of the device as much as they support developers. Many people depend on developers to help expand the capabilities of their device and also help devices stay up to date and extend the life of their device. This is important now that with vzw you cannot upgrade but once every two years. Good luck to all!

Links:

Project Elite Website:
http://moddedlogic.com/pe/dl.php

Links for work on rootz:
Last Rom release:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1770-ROM-RELEASE-Project-Elite-v6.5-2.3.4-Final

Last Kernels (Beta release)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?868-ROM-RELEASE-Project-Elite-v6-BETA

Multiple Versions of Project Elite have been released prior to the last release.


----------



## Zenon

"Kejar31 said:


> While I already have a Bionic I do have an option on who should get it
> 
> 1.. Saroyan12 cause he my partner and a member of team Liberty.. him having a phone would help bring some really cool stuff to the Bionic as he is a smali guru
> 2.. Drod2169 cause this guy needs to get back up and start working on Rubix again
> 3.. Imoseyon if we need some help breaking the second init this it your man


I second on Imoseyon, his work on kernals for the thunderbolt is incredible, most if not all devs based their kerns off his lean kerns


----------



## aceoyame

I just hope I am at least in the poll. Just found out my screen has a curved line of dead pixels at the bottom as well =(


----------



## mcneilmoe

13 years old, and have been working on a bionic rom the whole week. Don't have a bionic, so please consider me. I have potential! http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7261-(TEST)-MOEmod-0.1-BIONIC


----------



## LOADIE

Massive props to project elite!!


----------



## moosc

Rubix for Bionic hell yea.


DRod2169 said:


> Would love to do this as well.. wouldn't mind resurrecting the rubiX series. As one of the first to remove (not fully, meaning not aosp, but a damn good amount) of blur, it would be fun to work on this phone.
> 
> Kernels for tbolt: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?14-KERNEL-BFS-CFS-OMFGB-Kernel-9-16-2011-AOSP
> 
> (Don't hate me, but it's way outdated so I didn't post it here) rubiX for the Droid X: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/drod2169-x/129313-rubix-focused-2-0-1-updated.html


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

Damn so many great devs! We seriously need to start a fund to get more devs here.


----------



## xkape

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-news/175699-droid-x2-custom-rom-gb-eclipse-v1-1-a.html

Front page all day... pretty impressive id say.

actngrezy.. u da man too!!


----------



## DXC

Sign me up.

These are just some of the threads I've started since I joined rootz less than 2 months ago.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3952-MIUI-DXC-Bug-Stomper-(Latest-Fix-Airplane-Mode-Bug) [Bug squashing package]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4068-MIUI-DXC-MMS-Attachment-Size-Increase-Mod [MMS attachment size increase mod]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3561-MIUI-DXC-Add-Clockwork-Recovery-to-Power-Menu [CWM Recovery Option Mod]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4905-Can-t-boot-into-the-new-CWM-5.0.2.0-Here-s-a-quick-fix. [CWM preinstall fix]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3109-Light-Sensor-Values-Information-(Updated-8-22-2011) [Light Sensor Tutorial]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6333-MOD-DXC-Faster-Transitions [Animation Speed Scripts]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7214-HOW-TO-Change-Carrier-Text-Manually [Manual Carrier Change Tutorial]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4871-The-Airplane-Mode-Bug-Technical-Analysis-and-Fix [Airplane Bug Analysis]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5010-ROM-MIUI.US-OFFICIAL-1.9.9-ported-by-DXC [MIUI.us 1.9.9 DX port]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5289-ROM-MIUI-1.9.9-ported-by-DXC [MIUI.us 1.9.9 D2 port]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6392-ROM-MIUI.us-1.9.23&p=129003 [MIUI.us 1.9.23 DX port]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6394-MOD-DXC-Single-Click-Torch [Single Click Torch Mod]
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6967-ROM-MIUI.us-1.9.30 [MIUI.us 1.9.30 DX port]

I'm active! Maybe being thanked 271 times since I joined less than 2 months ago will show my dedication. I don't believe in dumb questions, and I'll answer every question any user has for me, even if it was answered already in the OP, even if it was answered in the post right above his/hers. I don't get mad at anyone trying to learn because I take it as a compliment that they're interested in my work in the first place. If you have a question regarding a Rom i'm not currently on, I'll make a backup and switch over to your rom to investigate. I read and answer every PM. I allow users to email me directly, and I always respond. I answer questions in IRC in my free time, and I love to collaborate with other developers.

If you think I'd be a good fit for a Bionic Dev spot, place your vote. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## krylon360

Deving for a Moto/VZW device would be fun, let alone the challenge. However, I'll hold off on this give-away. There's still a lot I need to learn, exp about SBF as well as 2nd init. Good luck to everyone, and excellent give-away.


----------



## r2doesinc

revnumbers ftw


----------



## Hashcode

I'll throw my full support behind whoever gets it. Answering any questions and making available my entire build setup if needed.

Hopefully, it'll be a huge jump start as I'm currently in alpha testing of the Droid 3 for CM7, and the devices are VERY similar.

Good luck guys.


----------



## TheMuffStuff

Vote for nitro! He will bring alot of good stuff.


----------



## nitsuj17

Any of the aosp guys are the best bet.imo


----------



## guidot

x13thangelx said:


> Would love to get my hands on a bionic.
> 
> My work for the Droid 2 Global:
> AngelRom
> HeXen
> Co-Maintainer of CM4D2G with RevNumbers
> Deodex for 4.5.606
> Droid Pro:
> ApeX Port


This is my vote. None of you talk to me, so that's how she goes kids.


----------



## liquidzgrl

Um jbird and revnmbrs r both from team liquid however nvmrd got my answer about that


----------



## liquidzgrl

Jbirdvegas ftw good luck to all


----------



## JDely31

Revnumbers.


----------



## Mavrick987

Good Luck to all the devs!!


----------



## bigdog357

Dxc ftw, good luck to all...


----------



## ldopa

Rev! !!!!!!! He deserves this phone!


----------



## xlxfoxxlx

goin with framework hopefully itll help get stuff on d3 as well


----------



## -TSON-

Could we get vote changing turned on for this poll?


----------



## kadalaer

I've been a silent reader to this forum at many thread for DroidX..but now I'm stuck with MIUI worked by DXC..I think he deserve the Bionic..for Bionic own sake..


----------



## Cregor

REV

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMuffStuff

Who will bring miui?


----------



## aceoyame

No one can bring MIUI until the damn thing gets 2nd init or unlocked bootloader. Don't vote out of hopes of getting MIUI (Which btw I was/am an MIUI dev and I didn't get shit for votes)


----------



## dadsterflip

GL guys im sure any devs who gets this phone will be a great assets.


----------



## jblade

CM7 soooo RevNumbers


----------



## Soapinmouth

So what has rev done, only thing I know him from was touchpad. Framework ported miui to the dx that's y I voted him.

From his sig andwhat I remeber all he did was tweak the cm7 builds a little. How did he get this popular?

I really hope someone isn't making fake accounts.


----------



## aceoyame

Rev has pretty much created CM7 for the D2G, and is a maintainer of the other 2 devices. Also he is part of a couple other teams.

Not to be hating on framework but his froyo miui was a mess for me to work with as well.


----------



## krisp

not to hate on framework (ok, yes, to hate on him), he's been spamming freenode for votes, so that's a big no vote in my book.


----------



## deVorteX

krisp said:


> not to hate on framework (ok, yes, to hate on him), he's been spamming freenode for votes, so that's a big no vote in my book.


Why does that become a no vote. This is really a popularity contest. I mean, really. Who's the most popular dev out there? If you've got more followers, you've got more votes. Seems to makes sense, since you would then have the most support when you do develop something.

RevNumbers and myself have been periodically posting on twitter, does that count as spamming. Ok, mines not very effective with my 10 votes, but I see nothing wrong with that strategy.


----------



## Soapinmouth

aceoyame said:


> Rev has pretty much created CM7 for the D2G, and is a maintainer of the other 2 devices. Also he is part of a couple other teams.
> 
> Not to be hating on framework but his froyo miui was a mess for me to work with as well.


Rev has been spaming my twitt feed all the same, nothing wrong with it. What do you mean he pretty much created, arnt they all just Ports of cvpcs work on the dx?


----------



## DRod2169

Soapinmouth said:


> Rev has been spaming my twitt feed all the same, nothing wrong with it. What do you mean he pretty much created, arnt they all just Ports of cvpcs work on the dx?


Yep, in a nut shell. They're all based on cvpcs work on the dx, but there were other bugs to be fixed.

cvpcs does have a bionic, though, and is working on it. I'm sure he'd love help from whomever wins this device, though. The ril is a PITA.



aceoyame said:


> No one can bring MIUI until the damn thing gets 2nd init or unlocked bootloader. Don't vote out of hopes of getting MIUI (Which btw I was/am an MIUI dev and I didn't get shit for votes)


It already has 2nd-init. cm7 boots on the bionic, but is pretty much bug-ridden.


----------



## r2doesinc

dont vote out of hopes for miui or aosp honestly.

the thunderbolt was lte but it runs the qualcomm chip. code aroura forums basically had all the code for lte on their repos. thats why anyone was able to get it working. samsung and moto have their own lte code which isnt posted anywhere. this means it has to literally be written from scratch. not very likely thats going to happen anytime soon, remember how long it took toastchef to do wimax? thisll be even longer. also, its not like the wimax tuff where at least you still had 3g, no. this time its all or nothing.

vote for whoever youd like, just be realistic. this device isnt going to get functioning aosp/miui for a loooong time. and this is coming from someone whos worked on aosp on an lte device. i know what im talking about.


----------



## huntken

My vote goes to Drod216...oh wait...never mind, now I'm not voting, protest! :scared:


----------



## Sloth zzz

OK well I am voting for revnumbers He has done some awesome stuff and I know he will take on the droid bionic like a beast. I would like to put out an honorable mention too Devortex! You have done amazing things with vortex and just could not vote without at least mentioning your awesomeness.


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> Rev has pretty much created CM7 for the D2G, and is a maintainer of the other 2 devices. Also he is part of a couple other teams.


Just to clarify.... To be honest, it was Bikedude that "created" cm4d2g. Rev's original d2g repo's were forks of his. Its been majorly overhauled by Rev since then. Even then, I was the first one to post a mostly working version of it and asked Rev to help us with it.

And yes, as much as I would love to have a Bionic, I still voted for Rev. He's done so much in the short time he's been a part of the Android Dev community.


----------



## ENG618

I vote Rev!!


----------



## YourAverageJD

I voted for Rev. He puts out an awesome product and treats his ROM users with respect and kindness all of the time.


----------



## udaykiran0

I voted for Rev. Go Rev.......


----------



## Soapinmouth

Heh all miui.us members got this from framework.

"Hello everyone,

I (Framework43) am currently in a poll to win the Droid Bionic : http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?...ionic-for-FREE . I would really like to win this device. My intentions for the device are to maybe get some leaks, help out development, and of course #1, get MIUI working on it. I have currently done the MIUI roms for the Droid X and Droid 2. Here are some things I'm associated with: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/2...ootzwiki.com/showthread.php?....3.1-Nightlies and others.

I would really like to win this! Please consider me. Thank you!"

Even if he doesn't win I'm up to start donating to get him one, I miss miui


----------



## aceoyame

x13thangelx said:


> Just to clarify.... To be honest, it was Bikedude that "created" cm4d2g. Rev's original d2g repo's were forks of his. Its been majorly overhauled by Rev since then. Even then, I was the first one to post a mostly working version of it and asked Rev to help us with it.
> 
> And yes, as much as I would love to have a Bionic, I still voted for Rev. He's done so much in the short time he's been a part of the Android Dev community.


And to finally clarify on that, I meant that the D2G wouldn't have progressed to the point it is without him. So in a way he "created" it as it is now. Yes we had our contributions but he did the most imo.


----------



## ferhanmm

framework43 i appreciate all you've done for miui, I just think its odd that miui.us used its mailing list to send out a mass email about this poll. (i still voted for you)


----------



## LOBO

P3Droid said that he will grant us many wishes if we vote for nitroglycerine33. 
My wish is to win my very own Bionic...LOL 
View attachment 3970


----------



## ddggttff3

go rev! even though it is a tie atm....


----------



## leeech

FRAMEWORK43 your my boy blue!!!!!!


----------



## Brainstanex

Love Miui and CM7...had to flip for who to vote for lol


----------



## davidnc

I voted


----------



## terryrook

"Soapinmouth said:


> Rev has been spaming my twitt feed all the same, nothing wrong with it. What do you mean he pretty much created, arnt they all just Ports of cvpcs work on the dx?


Rev spent more work getting cm7 on the d2 than anyone can count. He was relentless when it came to figuring things out and hes a great guy. He deserves a shot and can spam me all he wants.


----------



## dB Zac

well I have been getting plenty of spam from the other leading developer's camp (not him but his friends) so I see nothing wrong with fighting fire with fire. I really would like to see RevNumbers win. I mean no offence but why settle for AOSP like when you can have the real thing. When they got a RC of CM7 on the TB it was another phone, a way better phone. The sooner we can have CM7 on the bionic, the sooner we can try to incorporate the lapdock and desktop features (witch is prob not easy to do since they are still working on that for the Atrix)


----------



## jblade

There should be a run-off between the top 2


----------



## smacinskyjr

jblade said:


> There should be a run-off between the top 2


I totally agree


----------



## smacinskyjr

here's my 2 cents (not that it matters). I would have voted for nitroglycerine33 but since I was able to view the poll before I voted I saw that it would have been a wasted vote. So I then looked at the top 2 and saw that Framework43 seems to only do MIUI. I for one do not care for MIUI, my thoughts behind my dislike are if I wanted an IPhone looking rom on a device I would have bought an IPhone. I realize there are many more customization's but the user interface is still IPhone esque. So in turn I had to vote for RevNumbers not my origional choice. Not that RevNumbers is a bad choice either I just like the way nitroglycerine33's rom pages looked. His stuff seems to be very well put together and layed out when you go to his rom page. I think to be fair you shouldnt be able to see the standings of the vote untill after you actually vote.

Thank you for your time.

Sincerely,

Steve


----------



## nutpn

Got my vote in for my fav,,Rev Numbers,he will do the bionic proud,i also want to request for rootzwiki to give a Droid 3 away to a cm7 person to ,we also would love to have cm7,and as rev numbers did the droid 2 global cm7, he also would be a good choice to do cm7 for the Droid 3,thanks


----------



## tp76

Voted


----------



## jasonpantuliano

I vote revnumbers. Hes the man


----------



## liquid0624

RevNumbers FTW he is part of cm and team liquid w00t


----------



## Sloth zzz

WOW this is so close! Rev and Frame have been only 2 or 3 votes apart! This is crazy! Either way it will be 1 of the 2 amazing devs to get a hold of the bionic. It is a win win situation here lol!


----------



## JRJ442

Loved Revs work on the Droid X. Really hope he wins!


----------



## wastegas

wooo so close!


----------



## Mavrick987

Very close poll! Keep the votes coming for your favorite developer!


----------



## smacinskyjr

Is there any chance of having the top 4 go to a run off? The top 4 comprise about 90% of the total votes.


----------



## yoyoche

The voting ends soon gentlemen, please help Rev. VOTE REV!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7171-Want-to-develop-on-a-Droid-Bionic-for-FREE


----------



## yoyoche

By the way Rootzwiki this was really a great idea. Really has generated a great race between 2
great devs. Has generated allot of interest as well as allot of new members I bet.

Great idea - free phones for devs. Android Rocks Hard!!!


----------



## jblade

Wonder how many of these votes have less than 1 post


----------



## dB Zac

well its prob an even amount for both devs and its good for Rootzwiki. Thas how ever many new subscribers


----------



## yoyoche

If time line is correct its over in about 5min. Need one last push.

The voting ends soon gentlemen, please help Rev. VOTE REV!

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7171-Want-to-develop-on-a-Droid-Bionic-for-FREE


----------



## DeTard

lol you have to be kidding. A tie???


----------



## birdman

Poll is closed, we have a tie....seems we might need a face off of somekind. Give us some time to figure it out.


----------



## Adrynalyne

Have them both have a stand off for the one with the biggest manboobs.

Thats the one who will be the most dedicated to working on the Bionic


----------



## gardobus

slap off


----------



## brkshr

Seems like RevNumbers for CM7 & Liquid.... or Framwork43 for MIUI. I would rather have CM7


----------



## Berzerker

I will donate $5 to Rootzwiki to vote twice.


----------



## Framework43

brkshr said:


> Seems like RevNumbers for CM7 & Liquid.... or Framwork43 for MIUI. I would rather have CM7


Please dont just automatically assume that its only MIUI I will work on lol

Well this is very interesting...


----------



## Deodexed

Adrynalyne said:


> Have them both have a stand off for the one with the biggest manboobs.
> 
> Thats the one who will be the most dedicated to working on the Bionic


This sucks! I hate ties!


----------



## RevNumbers

Framework43 said:


> Please dont just automatically assume that its only MIUI I will work on lol
> 
> Well this is very interesting...


in the famous words of Teal'c: "indeed" lol

Rev


----------



## Deodexed

Let us donate for the other phone and give them both one! BOTH GUYS ARE GREAT!


----------



## Mavrick987

Do I get to decide the tiebreaker?


----------



## yoyoche

"Deodexed said:


> Let us donate for the other phone and give them both one! BOTH GUYS ARE GREAT!


I would do this!


----------



## jcase

Deodexed said:


> Let us donate for the other phone and give them both one! BOTH GUYS ARE GREAT!


I second this


----------



## EricErK

Deodexed said:


> Let us donate for the other phone and give them both one! BOTH GUYS ARE GREAT!


That makes sense!!


----------



## birdman

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7634-Round-2-Battle-for-the-Bionic-Dev-Giveaway

Let it begin, this thread is closed


----------

